# Abbreviations directory



## Issmom

Vlad/Megs, this would involve some work on your part....what about making a little area where members could to go get definitions of the 'standard' Forum abbreviations -- NAP, LVR, various manufacturer names and style names.  It woulnd't be that helpful as a thread because you'd have to read through the whole thing.  What if there were a single thread and then you (Vlad/Megs) could cut and paste to a list somewhere that was alphabetical?  Members could post to the thread with new abbreviations and then refer to the alphabetical list when they needed help with something.

Even things like LMAO sometimes need explanation....


----------



## Loganz

DH - Dear hubby
SO - Significant other
IRL - In real life
NM - nemain marcus


----------



## Eucci985

SA...Sales Associate?
That's my contribution.


----------



## Kat

JMO - just my opinion
lmao - laughing my !@*# off
lol - laughing out loud
NAP - Net-A-Porter
BF - boyfriend
that's all I've been able to figure out so far ... lol


----------



## Irissy

IMO: in my opinion


----------



## Mariah

rofl- rolling on the floor laughing
tdf- to die for
lvr- luisaviaroma.com
mc- mulitcolor


----------



## Issmom

BG -- Bergdorf Goodman
MJ -- Marc Jacobs
LV -- Louis Vuitton
B Bag -- Balenciaga
HTH -- Hand to heart (I swear)
PITA -- Pain in the @ss


----------



## CeeJay

Issmom said:
			
		

> BG -- Bergdorf Goodman
> MJ -- Marc Jacobs
> LV -- Louis Vuitton
> B Bag -- Balenciaga
> HTH -- Hand to heart (I swear)
> PITA -- Pain in the @ss


 
NM = Neiman Marcus
BLM = Bloomingdales
SFA = Saks Fifth Avenue 
BNY = Barney's New York 
JNY = Jeffrey's New York 
YSL = Yves St Laurent 
FBB = Fendi B Bag (find the name of that one interesting - a friend of mine just came up with it ... this is Fendi's "new" bag - seen in all the magazines as of late)


----------



## B. Jara

Issmom said:
			
		

> Vlad/Megs, this would involve some work on your part....what about making a little area where members could to go get definitions of the 'standard' Forum abbreviations -- NAP, LVR, various manufacturer names and style names. It woulnd't be that helpful as a thread because you'd have to read through the whole thing. What if there were a single thread and then you (Vlad/Megs) could cut and paste to a list somewhere that was alphabetical? Members could post to the thread with new abbreviations and then refer to the alphabetical list when they needed help with something.
> 
> Even things like LMAO sometimes need explanation....


 
I would like to know what ^^ means.  :shame:


----------



## Issmom

Bjara said:
			
		

> I would like to know what ^^ means.  :shame:



That's an arrow pointing to the above thread entry.  If you don't want to quote the previous entry, you can just point to it.


----------



## B. Jara

Issmom said:
			
		

> That's an arrow pointing to the above thread entry. If you don't want to quote the previous entry, you can just point to it.


 
Thank you!!

I know that ^5 means "high five" so I figured it meant something similar to that. :shame:


----------



## wickedassin

BV = Bottega Veneta


----------



## nastasja

t4p = thanks for posting


----------



## Iluvbags

Maybe I'm stupid but i don't know what LMAO means :shame: .


----------



## english_girl_900

LMAO = Laughing My Ass Off.


----------



## cate22

TIA = Thanks in Advance


----------



## abandonedimages

Issmom said:
			
		

> BG -- Bergdorf Goodman
> MJ -- Marc Jacobs
> LV -- Louis Vuitton
> B Bag -- Balenciaga
> HTH -- Hand to heart (I swear)
> PITA -- Pain in the @ss



HTH can also mean "hope that helps".


----------



## sparkles48

Hmm what about KWIM? I've seen that a couple of times on posts and I'm completely clueless as to what it stands for!


----------



## Swanky

HTH means hoipe this helps if it's from me!
KWIM is know what I mean - I use this ALL the time!
GMTA - great minds think alike!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

It's funny hearing different interpretations of acronyms. I always thought that DH stood for Dutiful Husband! :shame:


----------



## Swanky

Dutiful!!! LOVE that!
now please excuse me while my DH {dutiful husband} rubs lotion on my feet!
LOVE it!


----------



## abandonedimages

Whats NWT? Not with tags?


----------



## Swanky

new with tags


----------



## abandonedimages

lol Oh. Thanks SM!


----------



## Megs

I need to check in here much more often because I always just make up my own meanings for abbreviations I see...!!


----------



## shushopn

OMG, it really is like another language...I'm too old to remember all this!


----------



## mos

My favorite: *PHH: purse hating husband*
*IF: Isalbella FIore*
*NWOT: NEW WIthout Tags*


----------



## RoseMary

NIB = new in box


----------



## enjlux

wt - What the + the letters f or h which i think we all no...


----------



## Grands Fonds

These are boring but....

DD - Darling Daughter
DS - Darling Son
DC - Darling Child

Showing our age mentioning our kids!!!!!!!


----------



## spiralsnowman

ETA - "Edited to add..."

It took me forever to figure this one out. I know that elsewhere it means "estimated time of arrival"


----------



## edsbgrl

I've been seeing a lot of this lately *33, *.  What is that?  It like one of those optical things that I'm just not seeing.  Have a feeling its going to be kind of obvious after I find out what it is.


----------



## abandonedimages

edsbgrl said:
			
		

> I've been seeing a lot of this lately *33, *.  What is that?  It like one of those optical things that I'm just not seeing.  Have a feeling its going to be kind of obvious after I find out what it is.



Its a heart sideways!

 (90 degree turn to the right) =


----------



## edsbgrl

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> Its a heart sideways!
> 
> (90 degree turn to the right) =


 
Ahhhhhh.  Got it!


----------



## Swanky

but why 33  is that somehting different than ?


----------



## abandonedimages

SwankyMamaof3 said:
			
		

> but why 33  is that somehting different than ?



Nah, not for me anyway. I just like putting a lot of hearts, lol :shame: I guess I just got into a habit of 3.


----------



## abandonedimages

What is ITA?


----------



## Swanky

I Totally Agree


----------



## abandonedimages

^ Oooh LOL Thanks Swanky!


----------



## keykey36

I always thought DH stood for Darling Husband.  I love how I try to figure this stuff out myself and I'm not even close LOL


----------



## redrose1028

Wow this thread was really helpful! I've been trying to figure out what ETA meant for the longest time! 

Something that everyone probably knows but I just wanted to add:
LOL= laugh out loud
LV MC: Louis Vuitton Multicolor
PM= personal message


----------



## GTOFan

What's MPRS?  Market Plaza _____________ __________


----------



## Swanky

I think something like
My
Poupette
Recommended 
Seller{?}


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

OMG...I swear I thought DH was DUMB HUBBY...hhahahah WOW...


----------



## abandonedimages

Man I was taking forever trying to figure out what PITA was, I shouldve known to check here because Issmom already posted it LOL


----------



## cassidy

What is the BalNY?  Most of these I could figure out easily enough.  This one stumps me.  Of course I am from an area that the best department store we have is Macy's.


----------



## tod

Balenciaga New York


----------



## cuir_observer

gtg = got to go
imho = in my humble opinion


----------



## thompk

ETA...couldn't it be "estimated time of arrival"...?? That's what it always meant to me! :}


----------



## Swanky

ETA is usually estimated time of arrival. . .  unless you're on a Forum, then it's usually edited to add - I use that a lot it seems! LOL!

IMHO I use as in my honest opinion.


----------



## thompk

Gotcha!! )


----------



## Pursegrrl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Dutiful!!! LOVE that!
> now please excuse me while my DH {dutiful husband} rubs lotion on my feet!
> LOVE it!


 
I always thought it means "Dear Husband"  or "domestic husband"


----------



## Pursegrrl

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> Its a heart sideways!
> 
> (90 degree turn to the right) =


 
To me it always looked like an overhead view of a pair of buns  .


----------



## ny.lon

It's strange I know practically all of the acronyms, but the only one I could not work out (and the one that seems to be used _the most!!_) is DH; but now I know!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Swanky

Pursegrrl said:
			
		

> I always thought it means "Dear Husband"  or "domestic husband"


 
it does, it means dear or darling husband.

You quoted me. . . I just thought that was an adorable option - "dutiful husband!"  CUTE!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sometimes I like to add "PMP" on to the end of ROFL or LMAO. [peeing my pants]  .  I got that from a co-worker years ago.


----------



## Swanky

^I do that!

ROFLMBOPMP!


----------



## LisaG719

what is r/o?


----------



## Swanky

^THAT one I'd like to know!


----------



## Leelee

mos said:
			
		

> My favorite: *PHH: purse hating husband*
> *IF: Isalbella FIore*
> *NWOT: NEW WIthout Tags*


I had seen PHH a few times and had NO IDEA what it  meant!  Now I do and it's a good one!!! Unfortuately, though, I have one of those.


----------



## LouisLady

CT- Camel Toe. 

hahaha..


----------



## Swanky

LisaG719 said:
			
		

> what is r/o?


 
bump!


----------



## Laria

Louis_Vuitton_Lover said:
			
		

> OMG...I swear I thought DH was DUMB HUBBY...hhahahah WOW...



  That is also what I initially thought!  Because in some posts I noticed some of the members saying things about hiding bags or their husbands having to tolerate bag purchases (things on those lines).  So I thought they considered their husbands Dumb hubby for not understanding... :shame:

Then I noticed some threads with other members complimenting their husbands tastes in buying bags.  THEN I realized it meant darling husband or now dear husband.  :shame:

This directory is very helpful for us who is new here.


----------



## Traci

I always thought r/o means:  Read On


----------



## LisaG719

^^^^^O that makes sense! Thanks!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

In medical terms r/o means rule out...never saw it used in context here so don't know...


----------



## snowbunny

IMAO = in my arrogant opinion

FI = I think this is Fiance Intended
MIL = mother in law
FMIL = future MIL
SIL/FIL/BIL = the other inlaws

BF = boyfriend
BFF = best female friend, or best friend forever


----------



## aldavis7

Louis_Vuitton_Lover said:


> OMG...I swear I thought DH was DUMB HUBBY...hhahahah WOW...


 
So funny I thought that too!!!  So I kept writing out "husband" because I didn't want to call him dumb (unless it was a venting post)


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> bump!



What does bump mean? I see it used here and I have no idea what it means!


----------



## Leelee

imgg said:


> What does bump mean? I see it used here and I have no idea what it means!



I could be totally wrong, but I think it means "I agree" or "I second that opinion".:s


----------



## Bagbug

Thank you for this!  I always wondered what DH meant I knew it was Husband but, I thought it was for Dumb Husband!


----------



## Swanky

imgg said:


> What does bump mean? I see it used here and I have no idea what it means!


 

Bump is used to 'bump' up a post.

LIke if you started a thread w/ a questions and 18 hrs later it was on page 3 w/o any responses, you may need to 'bump' it up so it goes back to page one.

KWIM?


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Bump is used to 'bump' up a post.
> 
> LIke if you started a thread w/ a questions and 18 hrs later it was on page 3 w/o any responses, you may need to 'bump' it up so it goes back to page one.
> 
> KWIM?



got it!!!  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## shani

This thread is getting a little hard to navigate, so I've grouped all of the contributions made so far by category and in alphabetical order.  Enjoy!

*Shopping:*

*Stores:*

BalNY - Balenciaga New York
B Bag - Balenciaga
BG - Bergdorf Goodman
BV - Bottega Veneta
BLM - Bloomingdales
BNY - Barney's New York
IF - Isabella Fiore 
JNY - Jeffrey's New York 
FBB - Fendi B Bag
LV - Louis Vuitton
LVR - luisaviaroma.com
MJ - Marc Jacobs
NAP - Net-A-Porter
NM - Neiman Marcus
SFA - Saks Fifth Avenue
YSL - Yves St Laurent 

*Conducting Sales:*

ETA - Estimated Time Of Arrival
MC - Mulitcolor
NIB - New In Box
NWOT - New Without Tags
NWT - New With Tags

*Miscellaneous:*

SA - Sales Associate
MPRS - My Poupette Recommended Seller


*Chatting:*

*Relations:*

BIL - Brother In Law
BF - Boyfriend
BFF - Best Female Friend or Best Friend Forever
DC - Darling Child
DD - Darling Daughter
DH - Dear Hubby
DS - Darling Son
FI - Fiance Intended
FIL - Father In Law
FMIL - Future Mother In Law
MIL - Mother In Law
PFF - Purse Hating Husband
SIL - Sister In Law
SO - Significant Other

*Conversation:*

HTH - Hand To Heart ("I swear") or Hope This Helps
GTG - Got To Go
GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike
IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion
IMO - In My Opinion
IMHO - In My Humble/Honest Opinion
IRL - In Real Life
JMO - Just My Opinion
KWIM - Know What I Mean
LMAO - Laughing My Ass Off
LOL - Laughing Out Loud
PITA - Pain In The Ass
ROFL - Rolling On the Floor Laughing
TDF - To Die For
TIA - Thanks in Advance

*Forums:*

BUMP - "Bumping" a thread to the top of a page.
ETA - Edited To Add
PM - Personal Message
R/O - Read On
T4P - Thanks For Posting


----------



## Leelee

Wow!!!  Thanks!!! I find this list helpful!


----------



## Chico

When i first came here, all these abbreviations really confused me too. So i googled and found this site Acronym and abbreviation dictionary: Find out what over 3,016,000 abbreviations, acronyms, and initialisms stand for They have abbreviations for everything  

Hope it helps everyone too.


----------



## 4everLV

I haven't seen anybody use FTW here yet, but I see it alot in my bf's car forum... I think it means "for those wondering"...


----------



## blushingbaby

4everLV said:


> I haven't seen anybody use FTW here yet, but I see it alot in my bf's car forum... I think it means "for those wondering"...




FTW = for the win


----------



## jewald

Hello tpf ppl,  i've been on this forum for a shortwhile..am getting really hooked to it from beginning..hehe.i was just wondering what are is meanin of the shortforms used? for example: DH= dear husband?  BF= boyfriend.. SO? erm..do help me out..thank you all loads..would be great if i could learn those terms as well..


----------



## Irishgal

DH= dear husband or damn husband, depending on the day
BF=boyfriend
SO=Significant other


----------



## Megs

IMO - in my opinion
SAHM- stay at home mom
KWIM- know what I mean

 I will try to think of more! There is an old thread like this somewhere I believe... hurmm..


----------



## kallison

here's that thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/abbreviations-directory-2454.html


----------



## Megs

YESSS!! Thank you kallison- you would think I could have done that myself... whoops! 

I am going to merge this thread


----------



## eddavhhr

*Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  I have been trying to figure some of these out since I came to tPF...with mixed results, lol.  *

 *for all of you that have contributed; now I actually understand what people are saying.  Definently subscribing to this thread.  Perhaps a link to this could be somewhere in the Newcomer's section?*


----------



## avandome

How about...BTW...by the way ?


----------



## Megs

^ Yep, by the way!


----------



## cutestmomever

I read the whole thread and I feel so educared now! Thanks!


----------



## mangowife

Loganz said:


> DH - Dear hubby
> SO - Significant other
> IRL - In real life
> NM - nemain marcus


 
*SO* could also mean "special order", depending on the context.  I *wish* I had the chance to post about my new SO (but I don't have one yet)!


----------



## oahctrec

Am I a dork for not knowing??


----------



## Swanky

Stay At Home Mom


----------



## itsgood2beme

Unlike a DINK - dual income no kids!!!


----------



## BeBeStyle

A SAHM is ME...stay at home mom   I love my job!!


----------



## shushopn

Shushopn = Sahm
My kids hate the idea that I might go back to work one day.  They want me to be at their beckon call.  I like it!


----------



## ms-whitney

no you're not a dork! because before this i didn't know either! lol

thanks everyone for the enlightment! DINK had me cracking.


----------



## oahctrec

OMG! I never figured it! LMAO I thought it had something to do with handbags, so I never related the two.  I'm such a dummie, esp since that's my job too! Thanks everyone!


----------



## cat_inluv

oahctrec said:


> OMG! I never figured it! LMAO I thought it had something to do with handbags, so I never related the two. I'm such a dummie, esp since that's my job too! Thanks everyone!


 
_*hehe no ur not a dummie  I bet lots of us had no clue what it meant before too ^^*_
_*I recall looking at the word and wondering when I was at pregnancy forums and stuff lol*_


----------



## Charles

I didn't know what it meant.  I also don't know what ETA means.  I figured out ITA (I totally agree), so, I'm not THAT slow!  

BTW, FWIW, Shushopn, it's "beck and call"...FYI...KWIM??


----------



## Nishi621

SAHM= Stay at home mom

WAHM= Work at home mom

WOHM= Work outside home mom

KWIM = know what I mean

ETA = Estimated time of arrival



And, shushopn, WTH would you want to go back to work for?  Sheesh-stop that!


----------



## Charles

I know that ETA...but I see people prefacing response on messages boards with ETA.  What does that mean?


----------



## Swanky

I'm merging this to the thread in Feedback Dropbox that's specific for acronyms


----------



## jillybean307

Charles said:


> I know that ETA...but I see people prefacing response on messages boards with ETA. What does that mean?


 

*ETA *edited to add.


----------



## BQueenGirl

what am i??

i go to school and work full time


----------



## Bag Fetish

oahctrec said:


> Am I a dork for not knowing??


 
 hope this helps.
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/internet-lingo-62609.html?highlight=Internet+lingo


----------



## jillybean307

This one took me forever to figure out, and I didn't see it here:

IAWTC:  I Agree With This Comment

OT:  Off Topic

and this one is not usually used on this board but tl;dr  is Too Long; Didn't Read.


----------



## Swanky

GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike


----------



## rosieroseanna

SAHM  Stay at home mum


----------



## Sus

Incredibly good thread!  Thanks a bunch everyone!


----------



## misspiggy

OMG you know you're spending too much time on this forum when you're seriously going over every single abbrev. and memorising them by heart - like me!!


----------



## Virginia

now i finally know what KWIM means!   I'm glad we have this thread!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

yep i like it too...I was confused with many words...


----------



## John 5

YAY! Now I finally know what "HTH" means.


----------



## Leelee

John 5 said:


> YAY! Now I finally know what "HTH" means.



I feel so silly, but was does "HTH" mean?  I did a search for it in this thread and couldn't find it.


----------



## mangowife

HTH = "Hope that helps"

HTH!


----------



## Leelee

mangowife said:


> HTH = "Hope that helps"
> 
> HTH!



Thanks!  It sure did help!


----------



## piperlu

tr444 said:


> I always thought r/o means: Read On


 

That's probably it!

I was going to say rule out.  But, then I work for doctors.  LOL


----------



## John 5

Louis Vuitton:

PM is Petit Model meaning small
MM is Moyden Model meaning medium
GM is Grande Model meaning large
HL is Mini


----------



## jimmyneyugn

lol at work.. R/O means "request off".

and i thought HTH means "Hope that Helps".. though some have used it for "Hand to Heart (I swear)".


----------



## lilled

What does BH mean?
In Danish it means "bra", but I don't think thats the case here...  *LOL*


----------



## Swanky

HTH does mean Hope This/That Helps

BH is usually referred to as the Batignolles Horizontal in the LV Forum.


HTH!


----------



## caitlin1214

NSFW means "Not safe for work" as in, you don't want to open this at work.

So if there's a thumbnail of yet ANOTHER picture of Paris Hilton sans panties with NSFW next to it, you might want to wait till you get home before you enlarge the picture.


(Because wouldn't THAT be awkward if your boss caught you looking at stuff like that?)


----------



## ViciousBliss

PCE? whaaaat is that?


----------



## kallison

ViciousBliss said:


> PCE? whaaaat is that?


preferred customer event for coach. we've got lots and lots of threads about it in the coach forum (as i'm sure you've already figured out!)


----------



## ViciousBliss

oOoooo thanks ! 

(how the heck do you become part of that ?)


----------



## kallison

ViciousBliss said:


> oOoooo thanks !
> 
> (how the heck do you become part of that ?)


we've got TONS of threads about it, if you haven't found them yet. but it's a random thing from corporate for some of the more loyal customers or customers who have spent a bit in stores.


----------



## Allodola

Does anybody know following :

what does OP means?  in ebay context  ? Operational?

and another question about the sign ^  does it mean that the person answers to the  post above ? 

r/o - is stated to be 2 dif. things  read on / request off which one is it ? LOL ?


----------



## Leelee

Allodola said:


> Does anybody know following :
> 
> what does OP means?  in ebay context  ? Operational?
> 
> and another question about the sign ^  does it mean that the person answers to the  post above ?
> 
> r/o - is stated to be 2 dif. things  read on / request off which one is it ? LOL ?



OP = Original Poster

^  refers to the post directly above.  Instead of quoting the post right above yours you could use the "^" sign.  Or, if you're referring to a post two above yours, you could use two of them like this: ^^

Sorry, I don't know what r/o means.


----------



## puteribelibelah

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think something like
> My
> Poupette
> Recommended
> Seller{?}



Ok..idiot moment for me here - what on earth is poupette?


----------



## Claudia

KWIM  =  Know What I Mean?

NM  =  also Needless MarkUp


----------



## danae

oh these are all great!!! I was wondering what some meant for a looooong time, LOL!!!


----------



## MassLaw15

puteribelibelah said:


> Ok..idiot moment for me here - what on earth is poupette?


Hi! Poupette means little doll in French. There is an organization called My Poupette that does authentication of bags, mostly LV. They have a website that you can look them up at! Poupette was the nickname given to the woman who started the purse authentication business by a french friend!


----------



## MassLaw15

Okay, hope this isn't too vulgar but it makes me laugh everytime my husband says it: FUGLY= F---ing Ugly! A good way to sometimes describe some crazy bags that the designers think will sell! Like the $42,000 LV bag!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Yup, if anyone can define r/o, I'd appreciate it lol. I've been here for quite awhile and still don't know.


----------



## Swanky

people have reported it means read on


----------



## bubbleliciousis

Megs & Vlad,

Is it possible to add in a wiki open source functionality? it's be super helpful for threads like this so people can just edit and add on to one list versus multiple msgs and repeated questions... 

wiki function would work for some of the other sub forums like the list of shops that sell bbags etc.... 

just a thought!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> people have reported it means read on


 
Thanks! 
I forgot to check this thread again but I really appreciate it, now it all makes sense lol.


----------



## pie

What's LVOE?


----------



## Swanky

a new line from Louis Vuitton


----------



## Bag Fetish

HTH = Hope that /this helps



Issmom said:


> BG -- Bergdorf Goodman
> MJ -- Marc Jacobs
> LV -- Louis Vuitton
> B Bag -- Balenciaga
> HTH -- Hand to heart (I swear)
> PITA -- Pain in the @ss


----------



## twiggers

HTH: Happy to help


----------



## Swanky

I use HTH as Hope This Helps


----------



## caitlin1214

I found some more:


<g> = grin
HEFY? = Hot Enough For You?
PMFJ = Pardon Me For Jumping In


----------



## bubbleliciousis

let me add my own : 

MILFH = mother in law from hell 

=) 

Wuick girls, use it!! =)


----------



## polos26

What does OP stand for?


----------



## Leelee

polos26 said:


> What does OP stand for?



Original Poster.


----------



## tabbyco

I saw a few of these on a pregnancy forum and want to make sure I am reading correctly...
HPT- Home Pregnancy Test
OPK- Ovulation Prediction Kit
O or OV- Ovulation
BFN- Big Fat Negative
BFP- Big Fat Positive
AF- Aunt Flow

Are these right??


----------



## margaritaxmix

I have learned A LOT from this thread, haha. 

I finally know what 'SO' stands for!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Hope this may help.

*[FONT=&quot]AFAIK - As far as I know
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ASAP - As soon as possible
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*BF - Boyfriend    
BFF - Best friend forever
BRB - Be right back
BFN - Bye for now
BTA - But then again
BTDT - Been there done that
BTW - By the way
DF - Dear Fiance
DH - Dear husband 
DL - Download or Dead Link
DQMOT - Don't quote me on this
DW - Dear wife
FAQ - Frequently asked questions
FTBOMH - From the bottom of my heart
FYI - For your information
GF - Girlfriend
GL - Good luck
GMAB - Give me a break
GMTA - Great minds think alike
H - Husband
HAGN - Have a good night
HAND - Have a nice day
HTH - Hope this helps
IAC - In any case
IAE- In any event
IHU - I hear you
IMHO - In my honest/humble opinion
IMO - In my opinion
IMS - I am sorry
IMSS - I am so sorry
IRL - In real life
JIC - Just in case
JK - Just kidding
JMO - Just my opinion
KWIM - Know what I mean
LDR - Long-distance relationship 
LMAO - Laughing my ass off
LOL _ Laughing out loud
LTR - Long term relationship
NP - No problem
OIC - Oh I see
OMG - Oh my god
OTOH - On the other hand
OTTOMH - Off the top of my head
PANS - Pretty awesome new stuff
PHH - Purse hating husband
PLH - Purse loving husband
PM - Private message
QT - Cutie
RL - Real life
ROFL - Roll on the floor laughing
ROFLMAO - Roll on the floor laughing my ass off
W - Wife*


Did I miss anything??



[/FONT]


----------



## twiggers

IMHO: In my honest/humble opinion
PHH: Purse hating husband


----------



## Liz_x3

I think there's another one too.  But all the abbreviations are a little more spaced out lol.

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/abbreviations-directory-2454.html


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Thanks. They've been added


----------



## sarajane

What's LMAO?


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Liz_x3 said:


> I think there's another one too.  But all the abbreviations are a little more spaced out lol.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/abbreviations-directory-2454.html


\

Oops...I should have done a search ush:


----------



## QueenOfDa702

sarajane said:


> What's LMAO?



LMAO - Laughing my ass off
thats abotu to be added too..I dont know how i missed that and the other "laughing" abbreviations..


----------



## Bambie

Thanks ever so much!!

I love the "PHH" one ahem!


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

Wow, I didn't realize there were so many abbreviations! I came across "KWIM" a few times and didn't know what it meant, thanks QUEEN!


----------



## saribeee

Thanks!
This was very helpful.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

saribeee said:


> Thanks!
> This was very helpful.


----------



## Ihateknockoffs

thanks this should be stickied


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Im happy I could help


----------



## didn't mean to

BalenciagaLove said:


> It's funny hearing different interpretations of acronyms. I always thought that DH stood for Dutiful Husband! :shame:


I swear I thought it meant "Dumb Husband" (said in a loving way) for the longest time!!  And I'm really the dumb one b/c I had figured out that DD and DS were Dear Daughter and Dear Son but I just didn't think to put the Dear in front of husband.  ha ha:shame:


----------



## OoH-COACH

ooh! now, I know! Thanks! =]


----------



## IceEarl

what's TAD?


----------



## monokuro

what is HB? O_O

I can't seem to figure this one out..

is it.. handbag? o_o


----------



## Label Addict

anyone know what T_T means that one really bugs me


----------



## cherry pie

Label Addict said:


> anyone know what T_T means that one really bugs me


i think its supposed to be a sad face?


----------



## Label Addict

Oh I can see that now, it's seems so obvious now LOL it's like on of those magic eye pics you look at it for hours and can't see anything then al of a sudden *_poof* everything is clear_


----------



## Leelee

cherry pie said:


> i think its supposed to be a sad face?



Thanks!  I would never, ever have guessed that.


----------



## JennMSU

BalenciagaLove said:


> It's funny hearing different interpretations of acronyms. I always thought that DH stood for Dutiful Husband! :shame:



lol, i like that! i think mine's worse though ... i thought that everyone was typing DH to mean, "Damn Husband!" i figured, eh, we're mostly a sarcastic bunch here so maybe some ladies refer to them as damn husbands.  i'm glad that i was wrong!


----------



## jchiara

I had a hard time with 'ROTFLMAO'

I'm sure you guys all know but it's "rolling on the floor laughing my ass off."


----------



## thithi

I always see these in the balenciaga forum:

RH = Regular Hardware
GH = Giant Hardware
GGH = Gold Giant Hardware
SGH = Silver Giant Hardware

I suppose other forums could use SH and GH correspondingly

E/W  = East - West style bag
N/S = North - South style bag

and often I'm asked what NR is = Nordstrom Rack

Reading all these is such a PITA sometimes.... LOL


----------



## RoseMary

^ what's a nordstrom rack? i only know off the store, nordstrom.


----------



## QTbebe

actually to me 

^^ is a form of a smily face like >< i use them all the time

with just ^ that means the post above.


----------



## mangowife

RoseMary said:


> ^ what's a nordstrom rack? i only know off the store, nordstrom.


 
Nordstrom Racks are stores where Nordstroms sells their off-season/damaged/altered goods - I  NR!


----------



## candace117

My DH saw 'DH' and said 'what is that....da husband?' HAHA
I luv him


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

OMG = oh my god!
WTF - what the #@*$!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Thankyou Val!


----------



## Vlad

Whatever happened to type words out, I wonder?

I watched a short clip online on a Lamborghini car review on Halloween, and this pack of kids (6-8 years old) ran towards it and you could hear one of them scream

*O
M
G*

Literally. 

Wonder if we'll all be talking in abbreviations 20 years from now.



kthnxbye


----------



## dearmissie

Vlad said:


> Whatever happened to type words out, I wonder?
> 
> I watched a short clip online on a Lamborghini car review on Halloween, and this pack of kids (6-8 years old) ran towards it and you could hear one of them scream
> 
> *O
> M
> G*
> 
> Literally.
> 
> Wonder if we'll all be talking in abbreviations 20 years from now. kthnxbye



It'll be a new language. When you go into a job interview, "Do you speak fluent E.A.? (English Abbreviation) Good thing us tPF'ers got a head start with it! :]


----------



## dearmissie

Val, you are so helpful!! (not this thread, but many others too!!) I love you for it!!


----------



## _bella_

Nobody has mentioned HG == Holy Grail


----------



## QueenOfDa702

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> Val, you are so helpful!! (not this thread, but many others too!!) I love you for it!!



Awww Glad I can help


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Vlad said:


> Whatever happened to type words out, I wonder?
> 
> I watched a short clip online on a Lamborghini car review on Halloween, and this pack of kids (6-8 years old) ran towards it and you could hear one of them scream
> 
> *O
> M
> G*
> 
> Literally.
> 
> Wonder if we'll all be talking in abbreviations 20 years from now.
> 
> 
> 
> kthnxbye



 thats so funny!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I always thought HTH was Hand to Heart - ?

Anyhoo, thanks Da!


----------



## tiramisu

What does OBO mean? I see that a lot on selling sites...

Also, someone wanted to know what (T_T) meant? It is sad face, more, a bawling/sobbing/crying face. Another crying face goes like this (;_; ) The vertical lines on the letter 'T' is tears streaking down the face... See it? Japanese people uses typed faces little differently.  is a smile to most of us, but in Japan, it's like this (^_^) they type their faces not sideways... Do you see it?
Here are more for those interested: http://www.nis.atr.jp/~ray/JapaneseSmileyFaces.html


----------



## Leelee

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> It'll be a new language. When you go into a job interview, "Do you speak fluent E.A.? (English Abbreviation) Good thing us tPF'ers got a head start with it! :]


----------



## [coco]

I am so glad for this thread I did not understand what he heck people were saying before I cam across it!!


----------



## caitlin1214

XYZ = Examine your zipper!
PDQ = Pretty damned quick!


Anyhoodle . . . I used to work at Starbucks, and I remember once my shift supervisor had to go somewhere so she said,
B
R
B

(That's 'Be Right Back.')


----------



## Nat

tiramisu said:


> What does OBO mean? I see that a lot on selling sites...


 
I was wondering about this too. I thought that it maybe means: Or Best Offer?


----------



## Prada Psycho

I don't know if this one has been posted before (or used by anyone else but me), so here goes:

HHH = Hermes Hating Husband*

*Basically he just hates the price tags, though. To his credit he does have a vague understanding of why Hermes' products are so expensive after an extensive education by yours truly. Understanding, yes. Acceptance, no.


----------



## RoseMary

what does *WTT* mean? 

oh, want to trade i guess?


----------



## wantmore

HTH = Hope That Helps
PDA = Public Display of Affection
k = Okay
JK = Just Kidding
IMO = In My Opinion
JMHO = Just My Humble Opinion
IM = Instant Messaging
GL = Good Luck
GOL - Giggling Out Loud
FYI = For Your Information
FWIW = For What It's Worth
BTW = By The Way
BTDT = Been There Done That


----------



## Maggien

TTFN = "_tata for now"_
and yes, OBO = _"or best offer"_


----------



## miu2

What does RAOK mean?


----------



## miu2

miu2 said:


> What does RAOK mean?



Never mind, Rosemary let me know that it means random act of kindness.  Thanks for the help Rosemary


----------



## forever21

What's ROAK?


----------



## purseinsanity

It's good to know that others were struggling with the abbreviations besides just me!  I figured out most of them but couldn't for the life of me figure out what the "D" stood for in DH, DC, etc.  I guessed, but it's good to know!


----------



## CrazyLV

err.... I am not sure what this mean?
'SO=Significant other'
could you give me more specific about this

is that mean VIP customer or rich/snob customer?!?!
or other way
superior detail on products?

thanks


----------



## Swanky

yes, SO is significant other
VIP are valued/important customers.


----------



## wantmore

purseinsanity said:


> It's good to know that others were struggling with the abbreviations besides just me! I figured out most of them but couldn't for the life of me figure out what the "D" stood for in DH, DC, etc. I guessed, but it's good to know!


DH = Dear Husband
DW = Dear Wife
DC = Dear Child
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son


----------



## CrazyLV

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> yes, SO is significant other
> VIP are valued/important customers.


 
errr... not that I mean
actually is 

when SO is mean of Significant Other
which I don't get what that's meaning??

so I ask more specific in the way is that SO refer for VIP customer? or refer for the product has superiour thing?

thanks again


----------



## Swanky

a significant other is someone's partner, whether it's a boyfriend, girlfriend, fiancee, partner, etc. . . . .  It's actually an individual's significant person they're in a personal relationship w/, nothing to do w/ shopping


----------



## CrazyLV

Swanky Mama Of Three,

thank you


----------



## Black_Swarmer

wantmore said:


> DH = Dear Husband


 
Unless he is also a PHH - then it would be Damn/Darn Husband


----------



## cgsprings

IMHO in my humble opinion
AC Anna Corinna


----------



## shamrock0421

...but what does "HG" mean?

~*~*~hangs head in shame for not being able to figure it out!~*~*~*~


----------



## sammydoll

It means "Holy Grail" aka- someone's dream bag.


----------



## CoutureObsessed

Don't be ashamed!!!  It stands for Holy Grail, as in "such and such bag is my Holy Grail bag."


----------



## shamrock0421

I can't believe I couldn't figure that one out.  :shame:
What a pooh pooh head I can be on a Monday morning!  

Maybe I need to go get more coffee.


----------



## lovelygarments

Shamrock, you are too cute!  I still have a couple of abbreviations I haven't figured out yet, too!


----------



## pinkboudoir

*I had this saved in my laptop but it is not comprehensive. HTHs. *
ETA : I realised lots have been mentioned earlier in this thread. Ooops! 

AFAIK: as far as I know
BF: Boyfriend
btw: By The Way
DH: Dear Husband
ETA: Edited To Add
FIL: Father In Law
FWIW: For What It's Worth
gwp: Gift With Purchase
HG: Holy Grail
hth: Hope That Helps
hths: Hope That Helps Some
IIRC: If I Remember Correctly
IMHO:. In My Honest/Humble Opinion
IMO: In My Opinion
ITA: I Totally Agree
j/k: Just Kidding/Joking
lemming: pursue the raves, to really want something
lmao: Laughing My Ass Off
lol: Laughing Out Loud
MIL: Mother In Law
MYOB: Mind your own business
OMG: Oh my God
OT: Off Topic
PLMK: Please Let Me Know
ROTFL: Rolling on the floor laughing
SO: Significant Other
TAB: Thanks A Bunch
TIA: Thanks In Advance
WTG: way to go
YMMV: Your Meat My Venom or Your Miileage May Vary


----------



## Queenie

CrazyLV said:


> errr... not that I mean
> actually is
> 
> when SO is mean of Significant Other
> which I don't get what that's meaning??
> 
> so I ask more specific in the way is that SO refer for VIP customer? or refer for the product has superiour thing?
> 
> thanks again


Can be a little confusing here but we do refer SO to Special Order in the Hermes subforum too.


----------



## DanceRookie

glad I found this thread.

This may be off topic; but under some of the screen names I see C.M.S.P.  Is that like a job title or a milestone in tPF?

Are the different colored screen names the Moderators?

Thanks!


----------



## Geminiz06

This has been sooooo informative T4P...I for one was confused by
BTW, & HTH
For a long long time


----------



## Geminiz06

Snad?


----------



## Nat

Geminiz06 said:


> Snad?


 
Significantly Not as Described


----------



## Geminiz06

oh  thanks


----------



## Blueberry

MIA ?? Its something about being inactive :S


----------



## Nat

Blueberry said:


> MIA ?? Its something about being inactive :S


 
Missing In Action


----------



## nataliam1976

DanceRookie said:


> glad I found this thread.
> 
> This may be off topic; but under some of the screen names I see C.M.S.P.  Is that like a job title or a milestone in tPF?
> 
> Are the different colored screen names the Moderators?
> 
> Thanks!


CMSP is either Crazy Marker Sniffing Pervert ( dont ask ) or anything you want it to be !


----------



## Blueberry

Beautylicious said:


> Missing In Action


 

got it .. thanks!


----------



## JAP4life

IIRC?

Thanks!


----------



## skclark

I don't know if it's actually an abbreviation-- but I see JAX all the time on the Coach subforum-- what DOES that mean!?


----------



## JAP4life

^I think that stands for Jacksonville.


----------



## Bag*Snob

JAP4life said:


> IIRC?
> 
> Thanks!



If I Remember Correctly.


----------



## JAP4life

Oh terrific! Thank you so much Bag*Snob!


----------



## trixz

What's FI??

Thanks...


----------



## Leelee

trixz said:


> What's FI??
> 
> Thanks...


I think it's fiance/fiancee.


----------



## trixz

Thanks, Leelee!


----------



## love2shop_26

???

I've been trying to make out some kinda emoticon out of it and all I can picture the 3 to be are hanging boobs. That can't be right!


----------



## trixz

love2shop_26 said:


> ???
> 
> I've been trying to make out some kinda emoticon out of it and all I can picture the 3 to be are hanging boobs. That can't be right!


 
it's a heart...  

trying viewing it horizontally...


----------



## love2shop_26

^^Ooohhh!!! I see it now! Thanks


----------



## mayooyah

what's SMH?


----------



## b00mbaka

SMH = Shaking My Head

What does FAO mean?


----------



## Nat

b00mbaka said:


> SMH = Shaking My Head
> 
> What does FAO mean?


 
For the Attention Of


----------



## starrymaz

What's SOL?


----------



## ilikebigbags

sh*t out of luck, lol.  I hope no one minds me bumping this thread, I found it and thought it was useful for some of us that don't understand everything. Still hunting down the meaning of HG through this thread!




sammydoll said:


> It means "Holy Grail" aka- someone's dream bag.


----------



## starrymaz

^^ That's what I thought! Thanks!


----------



## Aciremane

Can't BUMP also mean, Bring Up My Post? Sorry if this was already posted. =X


----------



## Swanky

bump is pretty much that.

As threads stop being responded to, they "sink" to the bottom of the page and eventually end up on page 2, 3, 4, etc. . . 
When someone posts *bump!* it's becasue they want it literally bumped back to the top for more exposure again.


----------



## awong10

What does "r/o" mean?  I've seen them at the end of thread titles. thanks!


----------



## Swanky

read on

which to me is sily to be honest . . . I mean, if we're going to open the thread, aren't we going to read on?
LOL!


----------



## Nat

^ Exactly!


----------



## CrazyLV

how about TPM??



John 5 said:


> Louis Vuitton:
> 
> PM is Petit Model meaning small
> MM is Moyden Model meaning medium
> GM is Grande Model meaning large
> HL is Mini


----------



## coco324

How about CCO?


----------



## grammyr

shani said:


> This thread is getting a little hard to navigate, so I've grouped all of the contributions made so far by category and in alphabetical order.  Enjoy!
> 
> *Shopping:*
> 
> *Stores:*
> 
> BalNY - Balenciaga New York
> B Bag - Balenciaga
> BG - Bergdorf Goodman
> BV - Bottega Veneta
> BLM - Bloomingdales
> BNY - Barney's New York
> IF - Isabella Fiore
> JNY - Jeffrey's New York
> FBB - Fendi B Bag
> LV - Louis Vuitton
> LVR - luisaviaroma.com
> MJ - Marc Jacobs
> NAP - Net-A-Porter
> NM - Neiman Marcus
> SFA - Saks Fifth Avenue
> YSL - Yves St Laurent
> 
> *Conducting Sales:*
> 
> ETA - Estimated Time Of Arrival
> MC - Mulitcolor
> NIB - New In Box
> NWOT - New Without Tags
> NWT - New With Tags
> 
> *Miscellaneous:*
> 
> SA - Sales Associate
> MPRS - My Poupette Recommended Seller
> 
> 
> *Chatting:*
> 
> *Relations:*
> 
> BIL - Brother In Law
> BF - Boyfriend
> BFF - Best Female Friend or Best Friend Forever
> DC - Darling Child
> DD - Darling Daughter
> DH - Dear Hubby
> DS - Darling Son
> FI - Fiance Intended
> FIL - Father In Law
> FMIL - Future Mother In Law
> MIL - Mother In Law
> PFF - Purse Hating Husband
> SIL - Sister In Law
> SO - Significant Other
> 
> *Conversation:*
> 
> HTH - Hand To Heart ("I swear") or Hope This Helps
> GTG - Got To Go
> GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike
> IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion
> IMO - In My Opinion
> IMHO - In My Humble/Honest Opinion
> IRL - In Real Life
> JMO - Just My Opinion
> KWIM - Know What I Mean
> LMAO - Laughing My Ass Off
> LOL - Laughing Out Loud
> PITA - Pain In The Ass
> ROFL - Rolling On the Floor Laughing
> TDF - To Die For
> TIA - Thanks in Advance
> 
> *Forums:*
> 
> BUMP - "Bumping" a thread to the top of a page.
> ETA - Edited To Add
> PM - Personal Message
> R/O - Read On
> T4P - Thanks For Posting


this is great!  TFP!!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

CrazyLV said:


> how about TPM??


 
It is TRES Petit Modele (extra small)


----------



## barcreperie

I sometimes see posts with just 'WORD' written in them.  What does that mean?  Thanks!


----------



## louch

Pursegrrl said:


> I always thought it means "Dear Husband"  or "domestic husband"


 
I just mentioned this one to my DH and he said "I thought it meant d***head".  Guess it depends who you are married to!!


----------



## miyake

Not sure if it is posted. 
But what does "OBO" mean in auctions?

TIA!!


----------



## Nat

^ or best offer


----------



## 510queen

me I am new..........but I keep seeing this: NWT and don't know what it means........anyone care to explain?

Also someone should create a newb section with anything of importance and help that a newb should have/know can be there using the search.
thanks


----------



## Paulivanna

new with tags??  i think thats what it means...


----------



## 510queen

ok thanks i waas goin crazy tryin to figure it out


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Hi 510queen
You will also come across abbrev. like NWOT (New without tag) and OBO (or best offer).


----------



## Coach10619

That's actually a very good idea.  There have been a few times on here that I wondered what an abbreviation meant.  
Maybe we could use this thread to post abbreviations commonly used on Tpf, ones that we know or, ones that we don't know and would like to..

I will start..
Here are a few off the top of my head...

TDF= To Die For
EUC= Excellent used condition
KWIM= Know what I mean
HG= Holy Grail 
UHG= Ultimate Holy Grail
Jax= Coach customer service in Jacksonville, FL. 
RAOK= Random act of kindness
PCE= Prefered Customer Event

That's all I can think of right now, I'm sure more will come to mind.




510queen said:


> me I am new..........but I keep seeing this: NWT and don't know what it means........anyone care to explain?
> 
> *Also someone should create a newb section with anything of importance and help that a newb should have/know can be there using the search.*
> *thanks*


----------



## jayde123

HTH - hope this (or that) helps


----------



## dragonette

BNIB - brand new in box


----------



## Barlow

TIA - thanks in advance


----------



## Coach10619

A few more...

ITA= I totally agree
DC= Delivery confirmation
AT= Authenticate this _______  ( refering to the authenticate this area of the forum )
JMHO= Just my honest opinion


----------



## maggiesze1

Here's the abbreviations directory in the feedback dropbox forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/abbreviations-directory-2454.html


----------



## Coach10619

Well, That is a lot easier..lol.  
I had no idea one already existed, Thanks Maggie!!!



maggiesze1 said:


> Here's the abbreviations directory in the feedback dropbox forum:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/abbreviations-directory-2454.html


----------



## inluvwCoach

Paulivanna said:


> new with tags??  i think thats what it means...


Yup, it means New With Tags...their is so much "lingo" that goes w/coach sometimes..I'm learning too!


----------



## jeh3v

FP = Full Price!


----------



## Melys28

Ooh I like the idea of this!


----------



## cz22

I think I have also seen MFF - made for factory, or something similar
HS - heritage stripe
I know I have seen other style type abbreviations (*Bunny *does a lot of these, so maybe she will have some to add)


----------



## Coach10619

HTF=Hard to find


----------



## brahh

*[FONT=&quot]AFAIK - As far as I know
ASAP - As soon as possible
BF - Boyfriend 
BFF - Best friend forever
BRB - Be right back
BFN - Bye for now
BTA - But then again
BTDT - Been there done that
BTW - By the way
DF - Dear Fiance
DH - Dear husband 
DL - Download or Dead Link
DQMOT - Don't quote me on this
DW - Dear wife
FAQ - Frequently asked questions
FTBOMH - From the bottom of my heart
FYI - For your information
GF - Girlfriend
GL - Good luck
GMAB - Give me a break
GMTA - Great minds think alike
H - Husband
HAGN - Have a good night
HAND - Have a nice day
HTH - Hope this helps
IAC - In any case
IAE- In any event
IHU - I hear you
IMHO - In my honest/humble opinion
IMO - In my opinion
IMS - I am sorry
IMSS - I am so sorry
IRL - In real life
JIC - Just in case
JK - Just kidding
JMO - Just my opinion
KWIM - Know what I mean
LDR - Long-distance relationship 
LMAO - Laughing my ass off
LOL _ Laughing out loud
LTR - Long term relationship
NP - No problem
OIC - Oh I see
OMG - Oh my god
OTOH - On the other hand
OTTOMH - Off the top of my head
PANS - Pretty awesome new stuff
PHH - Purse hating husband
PLH - Purse loving husband
PM - Private message
QT - Cutie
RL - Real life
ROFL - Roll on the floor laughing
ROFLMAO - Roll on the floor laughing my ass off
W  Wife[/FONT]*


----------



## brahh

*Shopping:

Stores:*

BalNY - Balenciaga New York
B Bag - Balenciaga
BG - Bergdorf Goodman
BV - Bottega Veneta
BLM - Bloomingdales
BNY - Barney's New York
IF - Isabella Fiore 
JNY - Jeffrey's New York 
FBB - Fendi B Bag
LV - Louis Vuitton
LVR - luisaviaroma.com
MJ - Marc Jacobs
NAP - Net-A-Porter
NM - Neiman Marcus
SFA - Saks Fifth Avenue
YSL - Yves St Laurent 

*Conducting Sales:*

ETA - Estimated Time Of Arrival
MC - Mulitcolor
NIB - New In Box
NWOT - New Without Tags
NWT - New With Tags

*Miscellaneous:*

SA - Sales Associate
MPRS - My Poupette Recommended Seller


*Chatting:*

*Relations:*

BIL - Brother In Law
BF - Boyfriend
BFF - Best Female Friend or Best Friend Forever
DC - Darling Child
DD - Darling Daughter
DH - Dear Hubby
DS - Darling Son
FI - Fiance Intended
FIL - Father In Law
FMIL - Future Mother In Law
MIL - Mother In Law
PFF - Purse Hating Husband
SIL - Sister In Law
SO - Significant Other

*Conversation:*

HTH - Hand To Heart ("I swear") or Hope This Helps
GTG - Got To Go
GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike
IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion
IMO - In My Opinion
IMHO - In My Humble/Honest Opinion
IRL - In Real Life
JMO - Just My Opinion
KWIM - Know What I Mean
LMAO - Laughing My Ass Off
LOL - Laughing Out Loud
PITA - Pain In The Ass
ROFL - Rolling On the Floor Laughing
TDF - To Die For
TIA - Thanks in Advance

*Forums:*

BUMP - "Bumping" a thread to the top of a page.
ETA - Edited To Add
PM - Personal Message
R/O - Read On
T4P - Thanks For Posting


----------



## melissatrv

Adding one more I see frequently here and had no idea what it mean when I first joined....RAOK = Random Act of Kindness


----------



## cindy05

Anyone know what "SLG" stands for? I see it alot in the LV subforum when they talk about small accessories. I cant figure out what it stands for.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Small Leather Goods.


----------



## cindy05

Thank you so much!!!!! Now I can finally sleep better.


Bag*Snob said:


> Small Leather Goods.


----------



## sbelle

This thread is a must read for new members!  I had most of them figured out (after all I have 2 teenage kids!) , but there were a couple I didn've have a clue on!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Limelady514

there are some of the abbreviations i have found out the meaning too. If i am missing some of them please feel free to add the ones im missing.

KWIM = Know What I mean
HG = Holy Grail
F5 = refresh browser
PCE = Preferred Customer Event
SO= significant other
ROAK= Random Act of Kindness
ITA= I totally agree
IMHO= in my own opinion


----------



## cz22

I thought IMHO is in my humble opinion. Then there is IMO which is in my opinion.


----------



## CoachGirl12

JMO: Just my opinion
IMHO: In my honest opinion
JMHO: Just my honest opinion
DH: Dear Husband
DD: Dear Daughter
OMG: O my God
WTF: What the F**k


----------



## honuhonu

I always think IMHO is in my honest opinion.

Also,

IRL = In Real Life


----------



## CoachGirl12

GL: Good Luck


----------



## sarah.jane

JAX: Jacksonville, FL


----------



## CoachGirl12

NM: Nevermind


----------



## cz22

There was at least one other thread will all this info, but I am having the darndest time trying to find it. I guess I'm not very useful for a link at the moment.


----------



## cz22

HTH: hope that helps


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here's the link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback...s-directory-2454.html?highlight=abbreviations


----------



## CoachGirl12

TY: Thank you
TIA: Thanks in Advance


----------



## Limelady514

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback...s-directory-2454.html?highlight=abbreviations


 

i couldnt find this thread earlier. Mods if you need to close my thread thats find but could you "bump" the older thread to help all the new ppl out with all the abbreviations that are used on this site. thanks a bunch.


----------



## Limelady514

this is a great thread. Glad that someone could find it. i think the whole big list that grammyr posted is wonderful!!


----------



## cz22

Found it!
Actually, this is the one I was thinking of: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/please-forgive-451310.html
Maybe if we modify the title so it is easier to search, then this and that could be combined.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Thank you, this is gr8!!!


----------



## nng02

LOL this is great. for the longest time I had no idea what DD and DH meant but I didn't want to ask!


----------



## apsara85

ITA- I totally agree...=)


----------



## leggeks

does FP mean full price?


----------



## cz22

leggeks said:


> does FP mean full price?


 Often used to refer to the boutiques or items in the boutiques.


----------



## Conchenn

MFF = Manufactured for factory


----------



## COACH ADDICT

love this thread....LOL & LMAO


----------



## OK Bag Lady

These terms can be googled too.


----------



## cz22

OK Bag Lady said:


> These terms can be googled too.


I tend to look them up on Urban Dictionary. That usually gives me the definition right away instead of sifting through google results (which is what I used to do).


----------



## vtfroggie

AFAIK: As far as I know

^Bunny likes to use this one and for the longest time I couldn't figure out what on earth it meant, then DH told me and I was like of course!


----------



## T-Girl

How about MFF (made for factory) and NWT (new with tag).

Initially, I thought HTH = Hold the Hotcakes!  [I like my meaning better!]


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Also, just an FYI (for your information), if you can't find a thread when searching a subject in this forum, try a google search.  An example, I bought a vintage Coach wallet in NWOT (new without tags) condition that arrived with horrible smoke odor.  I did a google search for "removing smoke odor from Coach" and viola, several tpf threads were listed immediately.  Just remember to use Coach in your search and possibly even tpf.  Just as an etiquette tip, after you find your answer to your search, if the thread is months or even years old, it's considered a "no-no" to post a response to the thread.  Think of it as someone calling you up to continue a conversation months after you talked.  It's old news, unless the thread is stickied.  This is one of those things that many newbies don't realize, but is necessary to keep the forum organized and not flooded with old threads or new ones that look almost identical to old.  If you pull up those old threads, and post responses, you may get a response to RTR which is read the rules for the forum stickied above.  So I hope that helps (HTH).


----------



## OK Bag Lady

T-Girl said:


> I am surprised JAX wasn't added at the top, but that's okay.
> 
> JAX = Jacksonville, Florida = Coach *Headquarters*
> 
> Initially, I thought HTH = Hold the Hotcakes! [I like my meaning better!]


 
JAX is the warehouse, the HQ is NYC.
   Sorry, had to get ya pal.  Bwahahahaha  (I think she just flung hotcakes at me, ducking)


----------



## T-Girl

^Oops, I made a boo boo then!^   That would be cool if we had a food fight.  I'll throw the first hotcake! 

ITA with you OK Bag Lady.  I've flinched ush: when I posted a thread last year and keep seeing it crop up revived and the conversation continued.  It's like taking a corpse and reviving it with electricity to keep "alive."  :borg1:  I prefer when we let the past remain in the past.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Some of us have been having a food fight on facebook.   Eyeball sandwiches.  Yum!


----------



## T-Girl

Eyeball sandwiches?  Wow, I've been away from FaceBook for too long, but I since I've discovered tPF, I have stopped visiting there for over a year.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Yep, we've been sending each other trees and flinging bacon and sundaes at each other on FB.  Come see.


----------



## Suuze

wh does VGC stand for ?? (sorry if its already written down somewhere)


----------



## pursepoor

EUC= excellent used condition


----------



## pursepoor

Suuze said:


> wh does VGC stand for ?? (sorry if its already written down somewhere)


 Very Good Condition


----------



## faerykitten3313

shani said:


> This thread is getting a little hard to navigate, so I've grouped all of the contributions made so far by category and in alphabetical order. Enjoy!
> 
> *Shopping:*
> 
> *Stores:*
> 
> BalNY - Balenciaga New York
> B Bag - Balenciaga
> BG - Bergdorf Goodman
> BV - Bottega Veneta
> BLM - Bloomingdales
> BNY - Barney's New York
> IF - Isabella Fiore
> JNY - Jeffrey's New York
> FBB - Fendi B Bag
> LV - Louis Vuitton
> LVR - luisaviaroma.com
> MJ - Marc Jacobs
> NAP - Net-A-Porter
> NM - Neiman Marcus
> SFA - Saks Fifth Avenue
> YSL - Yves St Laurent
> 
> *Conducting Sales:*
> 
> ETA - Estimated Time Of Arrival
> MC - Mulitcolor
> NIB - New In Box
> NWOT - New Without Tags
> NWT - New With Tags
> 
> *Miscellaneous:*
> 
> SA - Sales Associate
> MPRS - My Poupette Recommended Seller
> 
> 
> *Chatting:*
> 
> *Relations:*
> 
> BIL - Brother In Law
> BF - Boyfriend
> BFF - Best Female Friend or Best Friend Forever
> DC - Darling Child
> DD - Darling Daughter
> DH - Dear Hubby
> DS - Darling Son
> FI - Fiance Intended
> FIL - Father In Law
> FMIL - Future Mother In Law
> MIL - Mother In Law
> PFF - Purse Hating Husband
> SIL - Sister In Law
> SO - Significant Other
> 
> *Conversation:*
> 
> HTH - Hand To Heart ("I swear") or Hope This Helps
> GTG - Got To Go
> GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike
> IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion
> IMO - In My Opinion
> IMHO - In My Humble/Honest Opinion
> IRL - In Real Life
> JMO - Just My Opinion
> KWIM - Know What I Mean
> LMAO - Laughing My Ass Off
> LOL - Laughing Out Loud
> PITA - Pain In The Ass
> ROFL - Rolling On the Floor Laughing
> TDF - To Die For
> TIA - Thanks in Advance
> 
> *Forums:*
> 
> BUMP - "Bumping" a thread to the top of a page.
> ETA - Edited To Add
> PM - Personal Message
> R/O - Read On
> T4P - Thanks For Posting


  I am new to forums etc and this is so helpful to me, thanks to all the people who posted. and many thankss for grouping it all together to make it easy!


----------



## purses & pugs

I am so glad I found this thread!!! Been wondering about some of the abbrevations here at the forum, especially DH and UHG. I knew DH was someting with husband, but I couldn't figure out the "D" lol


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

purses & pugs said:


> I am so glad I found this thread!!! Been wondering about some of the abbrevations here at the forum, especially DH and UHG. I knew DH was someting with husband, but I couldn't figure out the "D" lol


Don't feel bad about not figuring out the "D".  There's a member that refers to her SO as her "FH".  I thought wow, she must really be angry with her hubby. Then someone asked her what FH meant....her explanation....future husband. D'oh!  Most, in here, use DF for dear or darling fiance.


----------



## lvpiggy

a couple more i didn't see in here:

OTT: over the top
GC / GCE: gift card / gift card event


----------



## lvpiggy

two more!

OOTD: outfit of the day
FSH (Hermès): (Rue du) Faubourg Saint-Honoré


----------



## Stylemestevie

i always thought DH was doting husband


----------



## AECornell

There are some abbreviations that while first starting out here I did not know. As I've been exploring, I've learned what they mean. I tried to do a search but couldn't find anything for abbreviations around here. Maybe there could be a thread about it, for those newbies who don't know what certain things are.

My current question is, what does *SLG* mean? I've been trying to figure it out, but maybe I'm just having my blonde moment and can't figure it out.

Thanks!


----------



## airborne

small leather goods, dear 
no worries we're all here to help..


----------



## AECornell

Haha I feel like such an idiot now. I literally see it everywhere and was making up many things in my head about what it meant.

Thanks so much airborne!


----------



## airborne

no worries...


----------



## katdhoneybee

I've been trying to figure out SLG too, to no avail. Thanks for asking!


----------



## BgaHolic

AECornell, Just from your name, you sound smart! i.e. Cornell University! LOL! Your question is a good one.  We all didn't know what things were when we first started here. After you spend enough time here you learn. Your suggestion about posting the abbreviations is a great idea though!


----------



## fashion_mom1

Not a stupid question, but this may help

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/abbreviations-directory-2454.html


----------



## Bradysmum

Anybody know what PCE means?


----------



## AECornell

LOL thanks!!



BgaHolic said:


> AECornell, Just from your name, you sound smart! i.e. Cornell University! LOL! Your question is a good one.  We all didn't know what things were when we first started here. After you spend enough time here you learn. Your suggestion about posting the abbreviations is a great idea though!


----------



## Nat

Bradysmum said:


> Anybody know what PCE means?



Preferred Customer Event. Here you go for more info: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-pce-and-card-events/


----------



## jburgh

building on shani's list....

This thread is getting a little hard to navigate, so I've grouped all of the contributions made so far by category and in alphabetical order. Enjoy!

Shopping:

Stores:

BalNY - Balenciaga New York
B Bag - Balenciaga
BG - Bergdorf Goodman
BV - Bottega Veneta
BLM - Bloomingdales
BNY - Barney's New York
FSH (Hermès): (Rue du) Faubourg Saint-Honoré
IF - Isabella Fiore 
JNY - Jeffrey's New York 
FBB - Fendi B Bag
LV - Louis Vuitton
LVR - luisaviaroma.com
MJ - Marc Jacobs
NAP - Net-A-Porter
NM - Neiman Marcus
SFA - Saks Fifth Avenue
YSL - Yves St Laurent 

Conducting Sales:

ETA - Estimated Time Of Arrival
GU - Gently used
MC - Mulitcolor
NIB - New In Box
NWOT - New Without Tags
NWT - New With Tags
VGC - Very good condition


Shopping Terms:

GC - Gift Card
GCE - Gift card event
PCE - Preferred customer event
SA - Sales Associate
SLGs - Small leather goods
SO - Special Order
MFF - Manufactured for factory
MPRS - My Poupette Recommended Seller


Chatting:

Relations:

BIL - Brother In Law
BF - Boyfriend
BFF - Best Female Friend or Best Friend Forever
DC - Darling Child
DD - Darling Daughter
DH - Dear Hubby
DS - Darling Son
FI - Fiance Intended
FIL - Father In Law
FMIL - Future Mother In Law
MIL - Mother In Law
PFF - Purse Hating Husband
SIL - Sister In Law
SO - Significant Other

Conversation:

HTH - Hand To Heart ("I swear") or Hope This Helps
GTG - Got To Go
GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike
IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion
IMO - In My Opinion
IMHO - In My Humble/Honest Opinion
IRL - In Real Life
ITA- I totally agree
JMHO - just my humble opinion
JMO - Just My Opinion
KWIM - Know What I Mean
LMAO - Laughing My Ass Off
LOL - Laughing Out Loud
OOTD: outfit of the day
OTOH - on the other hand
PITA - Pain In The Ass
ROFL - Rolling On the Floor Laughing
TDF - To Die For
TIA - Thanks in Advance
TTFN - ta ta for now

Forums:

BUMP - "Bumping" a thread to the top of a page.
ETA - Edited To Add
PM - Personal Message
R/O - Read On
T4P - Thanks For Posting
tPFer - the Purse Forum member


----------



## Nat

Thanks J, you're a star!  

Haven't seen these ones before, too funny:

TTFN - ta ta for now
IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion


----------



## nataliam1976

Nat said:


> Thanks J, you're a star!
> 
> Haven't seen these ones before, too funny:
> 
> TTFN - ta ta for now
> *IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion*



 good one!


----------



## Cheryl24

I always forget about this thread.  I need to check it more often because I still come across abbreviations I'm clueless on.


----------



## lvpiggy

Nat said:


> Thanks J, you're a star!
> 
> Haven't seen these ones before, too funny:
> 
> *TTFN - ta ta for now*
> IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion



this one's from winnie-the-pooh!


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks *jburgh *for consolidating! adding a few more:

*Shopping:*

Stores:
BalNY - Balenciaga New York
B Bag - Balenciaga
BG - Bergdorf Goodman
BV - Bottega Veneta
BLM - Bloomingdales
BNY - Barney's New York
_CL - Christian Louboutin_
FSH (Hermès): (Rue du) Faubourg Saint-Honoré
_HL - Herve Leger_
IF - Isabella Fiore 
JNY - Jeffrey's New York 
FBB - Fendi B Bag
LV - Louis Vuitton
LVR - luisaviaroma.com
MJ - Marc Jacobs
NAP - Net-A-Porter
NM - Neiman Marcus
SFA - Saks Fifth Avenue
YSL - Yves St Laurent 

Conducting Sales:
ETA - Estimated Time Of Arrival
GU - Gently used
MC - Mulitcolor
NIB - New In Box
NWOT - New Without Tags
NWT - New With Tags
VGC - Very good condition

Shopping Terms:
GC - Gift Card
GCE - Gift card event
PCE - Preferred customer event
SA - Sales Associate
SLGs - Small leather goods
SO - Special Order
_PO - Podium Order (Hermès)_
MFF - Manufactured for factory
MPRS - My Poupette Recommended Seller

_Item/Fit Descriptions:
BBB / BBK (Hermès) - Black Box (leather) Birkin / Black Box (leather) Kelly
BJ (Hermès) - Blue Jean (colour)
CDC (Hermès) - collier de chien (bracelet)
OTK - over the knee (boots)
LE - limited edition
TTK - to the knee (boots)
TTS - true to size_


*Chatting:*

Relations:
BIL - Brother In Law
BF - Boyfriend
BFF - Best Female Friend or Best Friend Forever
DC - Darling Child
DD - Darling Daughter
DH - Dear Hubby
DS - Darling Son
FI - Fiance Intended
FIL - Father In Law
FMIL - Future Mother In Law
MIL - Mother In Law
PFF - Purse Hating Husband
SIL - Sister In Law
SO - Significant Other

Conversation:
GTG - Got To Go
GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike
_HG / UHG - holy grail / ultimate holy grail_
HTH - Hand To Heart ("I swear") or Hope This Helps
_IDK - I Don't Know
IIRC - If I Recall Correctly_
IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion
IMO - In My Opinion
IMHO - In My Humble/Honest Opinion
IRL - In Real Life
ITA- I totally agree
JMHO - just my humble opinion
JMO - Just My Opinion
KWIM - Know What I Mean
LMAO - Laughing My Ass Off
_LMK - Let Me Know_
LOL - Laughing Out Loud
_LSS - Long Story Short_
OOTD: outfit of the day
OTOH - on the other hand
_OTT - over the top_
PITA - Pain In The Ass
ROFL - Rolling On the Floor Laughing
TDF - To Die For
TIA - Thanks in Advance
_TMI - too much information_
TTFN - ta ta for now

Forums:
BUMP - "Bumping" a thread to the top of a page.
ETA - Edited To Add
PM - Personal Message
R/O - Read On
T4P - Thanks For Posting
tPFer - the Purse Forum member[/QUOTE]


----------



## bunnymasseuse

YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary (one person's experience may differ from another's)


----------



## Syma

Bumping this. It's so useful!


----------



## BgaHolic

Ok. Bag Snob said "DIY" in the Beauty Post and what does that stand for? Anyone know? TIA!


----------



## BgaHolic

^^Nevermind.  I figured it out!  DIY= Do it Yourself!


----------



## lvpiggy

consolidation, again (^(oo)^)

*Shopping:*

Stores:
BalNY - Balenciaga New York
B Bag - Balenciaga
BG - Bergdorf Goodman
BV - Bottega Veneta
BLM - Bloomingdales
BNY - Barney's New York
CL - Christian Louboutin
FSH (Hermès): (Rue du) Faubourg Saint-Honoré
HL - Herve Leger
IF - Isabella Fiore
JNY - Jeffrey's New York
FBB - Fendi B Bag
LV - Louis Vuitton
LVR - luisaviaroma.com
MJ - Marc Jacobs
NAP - Net-A-Porter
NM - Neiman Marcus
SFA - Saks Fifth Avenue
YSL - Yves St Laurent

Conducting Sales:
ETA - Estimated Time Of Arrival
EUC - Excellent Used Condition
GU - Gently used
MC - Mulitcolor
NIB - New In Box
NWOT - New Without Tags
NWT - New With Tags
VGC - Very good condition

Shopping Terms:
GC - Gift Card
GCE - Gift card event
PCE - Preferred customer event
SA - Sales Associate
SLGs - Small leather goods
SO - Special Order
PO - Podium Order (Hermès)
MFF - Manufactured for factory
MPRS - My Poupette Recommended Seller

Item/Fit Descriptions:
BBB / BBK (Hermès) - Black Box (leather) Birkin / Black Box (leather) Kelly
BJ (Hermès) - Blue Jean (colour)
CDC (Hermès) - collier de chien (bracelet)
OTK - over the knee (boots)
LE - limited edition
TTK - to the knee (boots)
TTS - true to size


*Chatting:*

Relations:
BIL - Brother In Law
BF - Boyfriend
BFF - Best Female Friend or Best Friend Forever
DC - Darling Child
DD - Darling Daughter
DH - Dear Hubby
DH2B - Dear Hubby-to-Be
DS - Darling Son
FI - Fiance Intended
FIL - Father In Law
FMIL - Future Mother In Law
MIL - Mother In Law
PHH - Purse Hating Husband
SAHM - Stay At Home Mom
SIL - Sister In Law
SO - Significant Other

Conversation:
AFAIK - As Far As I Know
DIY - Do It Yourself
GTG - Got To Go
GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike
HG / UHG - holy grail / ultimate holy grail
HTH - Hand To Heart ("I swear") or Hope This Helps
IDK - I Don't Know
IIRC - If I Recall Correctly
IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion
IMO - In My Opinion
IMHO - In My Humble/Honest Opinion
IRL - In Real Life
ITA- I totally agree
JMHO - just my humble opinion
JMO - Just My Opinion
KWIM - Know What I Mean
LMAO - Laughing My Ass Off
LMK - Let Me Know
LOL - Laughing Out Loud
LSS - Long Story Short
NVM - Never Mind
OOTD: outfit of the day
OTOH - on the other hand
OTT - over the top
PITA - Pain In The Ass
ROFL - Rolling On the Floor Laughing
TDF - To Die For
TIA - Thanks in Advance
TMI - too much information
TTFN - ta ta for now
YMMV - your mileage may vary

Forums:
BUMP - "Bumping" a thread to the top of a page.
ETA - Edited To Add
OP - Original Poster
PM - Personal Message
RAOK - Random Acts of Kindness
R/O - Read On
T4P - Thanks For Posting
tPFer - the Purse Forum member


----------



## laureenthemean

Don't forget, each sub-forum has their own initialisms as well so don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Right, especial when talking about a certain type of shoe or bag. I have caught on pretty quick but this is great. I just asked my DH! what PITA ment, he said uuhhhh Both mean the same thing to me, hehehehe:lolots: and I love these little faces!!!:tpfrox: I could stay on here all day, and just read an Im commenting more so That means I'll never be a lurker again. And just this month alone, I will  have purchased (after tomorrow) 4 pairs of CL's, hope the car doesnt brake down!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

what does ssr stand for ( in terms of shoe size) ??


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^ssr= smaller size range

CC


----------



## fashionhoney

i was trying to find a thread like this for the longest time! now i finally understand


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Finally found it again


----------



## PharoahsAngel

Thank goodness someone made this list.  I knew most of the acronyms but, with others I was quite lost...Thanks!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I don't think these have been posted yet.

*CL*: Christian Louboutin
*IKR*: I Know Right
*AMQ*: Alexander McQueen
*RB*: Royal Blue
*DIY*: Do It Yourself
*H/O*: Hold On
*iight*: Alright
*SMH*: Shaking my head
*SMDH*: Shaking my damn head
*SMFH*: Shaking my ****ing head
*W/E*: Whatever
*STHU*: Shut The Hell Up
*STFU*: Shut The **** Up
*NP*: No Problem
*LOL and incase anyone lives under a rock, NYC*: New York City
lmfao

*Christian Louboutin Abbreviations guide:*

*AD*: Altadama
*BP*: Barbie Pink
*VP*: Very Prive
*NP*: Numero/No Prive
*Daf*: Daffodile
*LP*: Lady Peep
*LD*: Lady Derby or Lady Daf
*LC*: Lady Claude or Lady Clou
*CN*: Clou Noeud
*Piggy*: Pigalle
*PP*: Pigalle Plato
*NS*: New Simple
*MC*: Miss Clichy or Madame Claude
*MBB*: Madame Butterfly Bootie
*MBP*: Madame Butterfly Pump
*RR*: Ron Ron
*UP*: Une Plume
*SD*: Super Dombasle
*WS*: Watersnake
*LVB or LV*: Las Vegas Boutique
*Madison*: Madison Avenue Boutique in NYC (I posted it because it can confuse people when you say just Madison)
*Horatio*: Horatio Boutique in NYC
*MG*: Multiglitter
*VM*: Very Mix
*HP*: Hyper Prive
*VP*: Very Private
*VC*: Very Croise
*MFP*: Miss Fast Plato
*MM*: Mad Mary
*AC*: Ariella Clou
*LG*: Lady Gres
*WT*: Winter Trash
*PLC*: Para La Cruz
*VG*: Very Galaxy


Yeah... it's 3am and I am BORED AS HELL. I am gonna alphabetically organize it too tomorrow, if I forgot anything (since it's 3am) just quote this.


----------



## noonoo07

Wow this helped alot!  I was so clueless for so long!  Thanks to all for taking time to help us out!!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Does anyone know what FOS stands for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## slyyls

Can anyone tell me what meh or MEH means?

Thanks


----------



## CobaltBlu

slyyls said:


> Can anyone tell me what meh or MEH means?
> 
> Thanks



its ..._meh_...  a term of indifference.

"I am meh about that bag" = I could take it or leave it.


----------



## slyyls

CobaltBlu said:


> its ..._meh_...  a term of indifference.
> 
> "I am meh about that bag" = I could take it or leave it.



Thank You CobaltBlu!


----------



## CobaltBlu

slyyls said:


> Thank You CobaltBlu!



my pleasure!


----------



## Golden1

Maybe not the right place to post this question, but what do all the little envelopes mean at the left side of the threads? Some red, some yellow, some open, etc....... TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

Golden1 said:


> Maybe not the right place to post this question, but what do all the little envelopes mean at the left side of the threads? Some red, some yellow, some open, etc....... TIA



Hi, I think there's a post on this in the FAQ section above but..







 normal thread






 you have posted here






 hot thread over 200 replies I think






 you have unread posts here






 same as above






 closed thread


----------



## Golden1

Thanks, Elliespurse!!


----------



## Powder Puff

What does cw stand for?


----------



## SDC2003

Reviving this thread for a couple of quick questions! I have seen Tpfrs use the term graucho here, would someone kindly share what that means and also what it means to have colons on the sides of a word? For example  or . Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

SDC2003 said:


> Reviving this thread for a couple of quick questions! I have seen Tpfrs use the term graucho here, would someone kindly share what that means and also what it means to have colons on the sides of a word? For example  or . Thank you!


I think the term graucho refers to Groucho Marx eyebrow wiggle in the old Marx Brothers black and white comedy movies (around 1935).


----------



## SDC2003

Elliespurse said:


> I think the term graucho refers to Groucho Marx eyebrow wiggle in the old Marx Brothers black and white comedy movies (around 1935).



Thank you. I was thinking it was a reference to him but didn’t know specifically what emotion it expresses lol.


----------



## muchstuff

SDC2003 said:


> Thank you. I was thinking it was a reference to him but didn’t know specifically what emotion it expresses lol.


This is graucho , this is blush . When someone uses an emoji and you reply to their post, the link to the emoji breaks (I'm sure @Vlad  could give you the technical version of this) and what you end up seeing is the written word that corresponds to the emoji. The colons are part of the tech voodoo that makes the emoji work originally.


----------



## SDC2003

muchstuff said:


> This is graucho , this is blush . When someone uses an emoji and you reply to their post, the link to the emoji breaks (I'm sure @Vlad  could give you the technical version of this) and what you end up seeing is the written word that corresponds to the emoji. The colons are part of the tech voodoo that makes the emoji work originally.



Ahh thank you dear![emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## muchstuff

SDC2003 said:


> Ahh thank you dear![emoji175][emoji175]


My pleasure!


----------



## Vlad

Elliespurse said:


> I think the term graucho refers to Groucho Marx eyebrow wiggle in the old Marx Brothers black and white comedy movies (around 1935).



I am ashamed to admit that this is probably the first time I learned about the origins of the Graucho reference. The same smilie was used on another board I used to frequent before TPF started and I just liked it so much that I ported it over to our boards.


----------



## Vlad

muchstuff said:


> This is graucho , this is blush . When someone uses an emoji and you reply to their post, the link to the emoji breaks (I'm sure @Vlad  could give you the technical version of this) and what you end up seeing is the written word that corresponds to the emoji. The colons are part of the tech voodoo that makes the emoji work originally.



What do you mean by smilies breaking on reply? Maybe in the app they do, but not in the website version of TPF.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> I am ashamed to admit that this is probably the first time I learned about the origins of the Graucho reference. The same smilie was used on another board I used to frequent before TPF started and I just liked it so much that I ported it over to our boards.


----------



## muchstuff

Vlad said:


> What do you mean by smilies breaking on reply? Maybe in the app they do, but not in the website version of TPF.


Sorry, you're right, its just in the app!


----------



## SDC2003

Saw this on a website describing the up and down eyebrow movement and thought I’d share:

“Up and down
When we see people we know, we often give a quick single up-down 'eyebrow flash' in recognition and greeting. This is a common signal across all primates, including monkeys and gorillas.

Rapid and repeated up and down movement may be an exaggerated signal, meaning 'Well how about that then!', in the way that Groucho Marx used it.”


----------



## Kwaaked

I've worked too much today, but what is CHF?


----------



## Hanash

Chanel Happiness Factor! That amazing lift you get inside when you know a particular item is definitely for you!


----------



## Kwaaked

Thank you!  My head could only come up with Chanel Hall of Fame!


----------

